# emboss



## jayjude (Jan 20, 2008)

hi guyz! maybe somebody can supply details on "how to apply emboss into t-shirt". thanks


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

I just saw someone selling an embossing machine... the dies are made over in china.... if I find link I will post it.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

kriscad said:


> I just saw someone selling an embossing machine... the dies are made over in china.... if I find link I will post it.


I have looked at doing this for quite a few years this is what i have found.

if you want to do embossing there are many places whre you can get dies made in the united states. 

there are 3 main companies i have found for embossing presses

Permaboss. which is in canda (good guys the press is too expensive for me right now but its top notch, big hydrolic press)

Printa which is in i believe washinton state and i beleve (great guys to deal with , once i get the cash its going to them, its air operated and run on a regular 110)

Geo knight (never talked to them, their press run on 220 and is also air operated)

Geo knight and printa curiously sell their machines first as a high speed heat tranfer system and an embossing press like second or 3rd. 

Permaboss is ALL about embossing its what they do but they are by far the most expensive and will probably give you the most support when it comes to using appliques and flocks and doing 3d embossing using those materials. 

Printais frigging great, they are about a quarter of the price and can do t-shrts, fleece, leather, they just dont have the experience with appliques and such. But they are great guys to work with. Of all the backing i probably prefer the ones they offer the most. Dont get me wrong permaboss has good backing i just dont lik the feel of it one my skin as much as the others.

The die i bought was through OWOSSO Graphic. Really nice folks to deal with also. Their business is DIES. They can make damn near any time of dies you would need. Great people to deal with and pretty resonable prices.

that should give you a starting off place to call and talk too. Permaboss has probably the most kick *** gallery on embossing. Only ones that have one that might be better are the guys at RFappliquewelding.com they can do embossing. But they are predominatley just rf welders. Great presses not cheap but very nice. They are mainly for wearable shirts and stuff. Absolutely no leather or thich items. their presses just dont have the oomph.

any other questions drop me a line


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We have one from Practix Mfg out of GA. have had it for about 15 years, still works great but we haven't embossed in years. We use it for a heat press for out DTG, Lettering and Numbers on shirts. Good customer support and they carry different backings and supplies. They can also direct you to some dye makers.

Practix Manufacturing

John


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool john thanks for the info, they have a hat embossing press, thats just friggin sweet  
i'll call them next week about that. 








Uncle John said:


> We have one from Practix Mfg out of GA. have had it for about 15 years, still works great but we haven't embossed in years. We use it for a heat press for out DTG, Lettering and Numbers on shirts. Good customer support and they carry different backings and supplies. They can also direct you to some dye makers.
> 
> Practix Manufacturing
> 
> John


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

agensop said:


> Cool john thanks for the info, they have a hat embossing press, thats just friggin sweet
> i'll call them next week about that.


We have the OK-375 and the cool part is the dual working surface. You can load the next item while the first one presses. It also loads like a screen press or you can just lay a shirt on top for transfers. The speed of the heating element moving from side to side can be adjusted with air pressure. I'm sure the hat press is the same. Here's a pic of the kind we have.
John


----------



## alextan7783 (Apr 27, 2009)

hei, i'm a newbie here...
last week i've been to canton fair. there is a 3d emboss for tshirt too but, they can make from the computer to a somekind of papper, i don't know they call it.it's like sticker.
so firstly we open the surface and put into the side of tshirt. and using press heating machine for 10 second after that it can be 3d emboss, so it can be seperated from machine.
they can make own design to sticker paper first.so simple. 
did anyone know this how to make /to buy this machine.
for further information open www.j-cross.com
thank's before


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds like puff tranfers. and the sit doesnt work for me


----------



## alextan7783 (Apr 27, 2009)

no...i think it's different than puf transfer.
mm they call it "solid foaming transfer paper" they use that. after press by heat 10 seconds will become 3d emboss.
i think that is from korea. its only one.
the problem is how can they make from 1 piece of transfer paper become embossed after got heat.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

that is what puff transfer material acts like


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

printable puff paper maybe??? eventhough their site doenst for work for me i found this 

Cubism Collection Co., Ltd. - environment-friendly an non- toxic solid foaming T-shirt - EC Plaza


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

yes the puff product from siser is a printable product. I do believe most of the puff materials are printable using solvent or eco solvent printers. Maybe not all?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

news to me, never used puff before




DTFuqua said:


> yes the puff product from siser is a printable product. I do believe most of the puff materials are printable using solvent or eco solvent printers. Maybe not all?


----------



## alextan7783 (Apr 27, 2009)

agensop said:


> printable puff paper maybe??? eventhough their site doenst for work for me i found this
> 
> Cubism Collection Co., Ltd. - environment-friendly an non- toxic solid foaming T-shirt - EC Plaza



yes this is what i mean...

is anyone can make this....?
i really need this machine to produce this transfer paper .. 
thx


----------



## CharlySS (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey!

I don´t know if your still looking for a good embossing machine, but maybe others are interested:

We have a TPM Multifunction machine for years and we are very satisfied!

With this machine its also possible to screenprint, weld PVC / Flock, transferprint and dye-cut etc.

http://www.tpm-germany.com/

We also made business with Permaboss, but like *agensop* already said ist very expensive! And later we found out that they just copy old German machines and sell them overpriced...

And the materials you need for embossing and PVC / Flock welding you get for the have price at TPM compared to Permaboss.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy CRAP!!!! Thanks for this link charly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



CharlySS said:


> Hey!
> 
> I don´t know if your still looking for a good embossing machine, but maybe others are interested:
> 
> ...


----------



## screenprinter1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else have more sources for embossing supplies? The ones given are great, and I look forward to other sources. Also, looking for sources for engraving plates.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

plates for embossing or places that the create the plates for you if the latter.

Fabric. Magnesium Dies. Owosso Graphic Arts, Inc.



screenprinter1 said:


> Anyone else have more sources for embossing supplies? The ones given are great, and I look forward to other sources. Also, looking for sources for engraving plates.


----------



## CharlySS (Jul 31, 2009)

We have our own mould making machine to be flexible, the TPM 900.
But you can get quality moulds there, too.


----------



## nyl (Jun 28, 2009)

does anyone know the price of the TPM machine ?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i think around 20k usd for the low end i cant remeber the price of the higher one. i remeber the lower because thats what i asked them about when i contacted them.


----------



## nyl (Jun 28, 2009)

I think they can keep their machines if I have to spend 20k for a manual 2 color printer.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

its and embosser first screen printer second. really if your not planning on being mainly for embossing you are looking at the completely wrong machine. completely. you would be better off with the 8k machine from printa. and doing your screen printing seperately. this is really for people that want to do both at the same time. they are screen printing what they embossed with proper registration. 

and its hydrolic operated vs air operated like the printa. so i dont think you really are the target market. 



nyl said:


> I think they can keep their machines if I have to spend 20k for a manual 2 color printer.


----------



## nyl (Jun 28, 2009)

the minimum price for the embosser will set you back $41000 and does 4 color screen printing (still manually) - shipping is not included


----------

